# leaking windows STILL, help needed please.



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

Last Easter my van went back to Swift to have the rotten floor replaced (2009 model, no plastic covering)

When we had it back, we discovered the habitation windows on the driver side were leaking, water being sucked up over the rubber and onto the inside window ledge (only ever in one corner of the window) and previously reported on here.(they were fine before Swift had it and we believe that the body must have been disturbed when at the factory, we reported it to Swift but they denied any responsibility, directing us back to the dealer)

Despite several visit's and numerous phone calls to two different dealers, the windows were never fixed so I repositioned the van when parked up at home to make it as level as possible, which stopped the intake, not 100% happy but I achieved what the dealers couldn't at the time.

We then had the rear window do the same thing, leaking water from the bottom and again only in one corner, this time we decided to change the window rubber just in case it had become defective and this seemed to work.

Last week we went away for the New Year and the back window with the new rubber is still leaking, and now also the passenger side rear window as well, so all in all I have 4 of the 5 windows with leaks, as the dealers can't or can't be bothered to find a cure can any one suggest any ideas on how to stop this water intake.

The problem I have on all of them is, the water (rain) runs down the van/window and then it runs up the outside bottom inside edge of the window, for about 5/6" then it stops and seeps up between the window and the rubber and onto the inside ledge, and if not dealt with spills over and down the inside wall.

I have tried moving the window catches but they are pretty much on the limit of where the catches will lock anyway.

I have no idea what to do next, apart from trying to persuade Swift to take it back and let them have a go at fixing it. 

Any help would be gratefully received.

T


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mine does this I noticed whilst in Ieper.

what I am going to do (as I wouldn't waste time giving it to a dealer) is remove the lip that's causing it to build up only at the point so the water can just run away.

I don't know why the lip is there (never was any on any of the Caravans I owned) as from what I can see its that that is causing the problem.

Look at a caravan and you see there is no lip so no build up of water.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I swear by this, it cured front windscreen leak several years ago & is still doing what it says it'll do with just the one application.
http://www.captaintolley.com/
Give it a try before resorting to more expensive remedys !


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

Are you sure the water is not entering between the outside frame and side of the van and seeping down to the bottom of the window. Not an uncommon problem.
I would try putting a bead of clear bathroom mastic around one affected window and see if it cures the problem. If it does you can either remove and refix each frame or add a bead of mastic to each one.

Brian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you have any close up pictures of where you think the leak is coming in?

I have Seitz windows in my conversion, and even though the van panel isn't flat they do not leak, despite the tension between the frame and the window pane making it more likely.

From what I read it appears that your leak is between the frame and the pane and I can't understand how it can leak there as the seal is very soft so as to stop this happening as you drive in bad weather, it's not uncommon for the frame to leak though, but that's an easy fix with a none setting mastic.

If it is a frame to pane leak then a new seal at about £35 is the only real way to cure it but only if the seal had become damaged or somehow become rigid.

It just occurred to me that perhaps the water could get around the back of the pane seal as it is supposed to sit in a groove on the frame, so it's possible that if the seal became stuck to the pane at some point, as they do if not maintained properly, when the window is opened it can pull the seal out of the groove.

If the above is correct, and the lip of the seal which goes into the groove on the frame isn't torn, it will go back in fairly easily using the back edge of a dinner knife with gentle pressure, then make sure that the seal is clean and not sticky, some use a wipe of WD40, or talc to stop the seal sticking to the window pane, some use Vaseline, I just give mine a good wash with soapy water, rinse and allow to dry before closing the window, and open them all briefly every few weeks, and never had a problem.

Children also like to mess with their idle fingers so that might also be the cause of a seal malfunction, you'll never know of course and all the children you know are perfect angels so very unlikely :wink: :wink: 

Anyhow, please let us know what you find and how you cured it, as it's a bit more info for when it happens to someone else.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Tezza said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Last Easter my van went back to Swift to have the rotten floor replaced (2009 model, no plastic covering)
> 
> ...


I think I have the similar problem and while I invetigate it fully I have left the window on night latch (to allow the water to run away outside rather than spill over into the van. I'm still not sure exactly how or why the window is leaking - but water seems to be passing the seal.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

The rear window of our previous van, Autocruise Stardream, developed a leak whilst we were in Spain when it rained and rained for days. I put black electrical tape all around the window which cured the leak, but it looked a bit Heath Robinsonish. On return to the gulag, took it to Essanjay in Poole where Steve resealed it. No more bother. Best of luck.


----------



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

vicdicdoc said:


> I swear by this, it cured front windscreen leak several years ago & is still doing what it says it'll do with just the one application.
> http://www.captaintolley.com/
> Give it a try before resorting to more expensive remedys !


Best stuff ever invented 8)


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> I swear by this, it cured front windscreen leak several years ago & is still doing what it says it'll do with just the one application.
> http://www.captaintolley.com/
> Give it a try before resorting to more expensive remedys !


Great stuff used on leaky rubber sels too. Don't put bathroom mastic on, it's just a mess. 
Take a look around the window and you may see cracked mastic. "rub" in a bead of non setting caravan mastic and wipe off.
I can't believe the window design is wrong, surely not.....
Talcing seals is important too.


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Guys for your replies, as you know on these vans there is no frame other than the top hinge, it floats on the rubber seal, I have replaced the main rubber seal on the back window but to no avail it seems.

I was told that if you place a piece of paper on the rubber and close the window, if the paper has a slight resistance when pulled out, then the seal is good enough, as the window is meant to float on the rubber not clamp onto it.

I do have pictures I'll see If I can post some, you can sit in the van and actually watch it happen, the water runs down the van, then up the bottom window lip and when it can run no further, it seeps up past the rubber.

As someone has already said the water seems to run up the inside window lip, the local caravan repair shop said that some people have cut notches in the bottom to let the water run off rather than hold in place. But why after 3 years would this start to happen, if it was a design fault than surely it would be there from the start.

T


----------

